# how can i use of my linux server as a proxy server?



## chikiwighi (Jan 22, 2010)

HI

i am behind a very strict firewall!
all ports blocked! just port 80 is open!
so i can't login ssh tunnel even!

i just can use of HTTP PROXY!
but i can't find a trusted proxy!

so how i can make my linux dedicate server like a http proxy server?
my pc located at asia!
but my linux server located at usa!
so how i can connect to my linux server and surf the web?

is there any software or script to do this?

thanks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2408


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I suggested this to someone else earlier this week: PHProxy, very easy to setup, though it is limited to surfing the web and has some other limitations. Depending on what you are required to do it could be sufficient.


----------

